# curtis PMC 1205M-5601



## joao2004 (May 6, 2014)

Hi,

would an curtis PMC 1205M-5601 be suitable to drive 2 dc motors in parallel, for a forklift

motors are: JUNGHEINRICH, typ F12-He, 2.5KW, 70A, 48V

or could you recommend me a better alternative? 

where to buy it in europe?

thanks


----------

